# Leila modeling her little black dress



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the first dress I've ever knitted and it's for Leila. Not sure if you can see in the picture, but it has two rows of ruffles near her tail and the "pearls" are sewn onto the dress. (I'd made the mistake of ordering her a pearl necklace before but it doesn't show up against her white hair.) I liked the yarn for this dress because it has a shiny black thread woven into it and I thought it made the dress a little dressier looking. She's wearing one of the bows she won in the raffle. 








Here's a close up









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice, she looks like she is dressed for a night on the town.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Since my lighting isn't good, here are pics of the dog wearing it for the pattern:





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I love it!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my I LOVE it!!! I love Malts in black! I'd even wear it myself!!!LOL you're very talented!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Great job!! I knit that same sweater for penny. Did you get the pattern from ravelry.com ? - I love that site 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is so gorgeous. I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunning! You did a great job!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a beautiful dress! Boy, you are talented!
Leila looks so pretty!
I never thought about black, it looks so nice with white fur!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just beautiful....and so sophisticated. You did a great job, and Leila looks beautiful modeling her new dress.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Leila is so gorgeous :wub: 
The dress looks fabulous on her; very Audrey Hepburn! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I didn't reLize how much I liked black on a white fluff either until this. 



littlefluffbabies said:


> Great job!! I knit that same sweater for penny. Did you get the pattern from ravelry.com ? - I love that site
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I believe it was! (I don't have the pattern in front of me at the moment though.) It was so quick and easy, I'm thinking about making her another one in a different color...maybe red for Christmas. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow!!!! Leila looks fantastic in it...and your very talented in doing such a great job!! For your first time it is awesome....and I love it!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! I was surprised at how easy it was to make. We had a plumber here a little while ago and he commented on it. When I said I made it, he said I should make more and take them to the flea market to sell and all the ladies would go crazy over it, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thank you, everyone! I didn't reLize how much I liked black on a white fluff either until this.
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it was! (I don't have the pattern in front of me at the moment though.) It was so quick and easy, I'm thinking about making her another one in a different color...maybe red for Christmas.
> ...


I love that site! I am a knitting fool at this time of year. Lol , especially for the fluffs , because stuff for them is so fast to knit up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, that's gorgeous! Leila looks so classy and pretty in it!
I agree - black is great color for Maltese, it suits so well their cute black eyes and nose.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol my.mom is making one.for Zoey except it is a blue with gold pearls. It is a really lovely pattern and it looks so cute on your fluff, that I cant wait till mine is done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - it looks adorable on Leila. I made the same pattern for Tyler :w00t: a couple of years ago but of course left out the ruffles and the pearls. :HistericalSmiley: It fit him really well and was so easy to make. I'm in a knitting group and have been making some complicated sweaters for myself. It seems to take FOREVER next to Maltese size patterns.  I prefer knitting for dogs and babies though i don't think people appreciate hand knit sweaters for kids anymore.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

kilodzul said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Leila looks so classy and pretty in it!
> I agree - black is great color for Maltese, it suits so well their cute black eyes and nose.


Thanks! I didn't think about that before but you're right about the eyes and nose. Maybe that's another reason I liked the black on her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

dragonsdawn said:


> Lol my.mom is making one.for Zoey except it is a blue with gold pearls. It is a really lovely pattern and it looks so cute on your fluff, that I cant wait till mine is done.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! That sounds pretty! I hope you'll share pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Pam - it looks adorable on Leila. I made the same pattern for Tyler :w00t: a couple of years ago but of course left out the ruffles and the pearls. :HistericalSmiley: It fit him really well and was so easy to make. I'm in a knitting group and have been making some complicated sweaters for myself. It seems to take FOREVER next to Maltese size patterns.  I prefer knitting for dogs and babies though i don't think people appreciate hand knit sweaters for kids anymore.


Thanks! Aww, why did you leave off the ruffles and pearls? Haha! I would love to see pictures of what you've made. I pulled out a shawl last night I'd started back in 2009. I didn't realize how long it had been but the date was on the instructions I had printed out. It's a Candleflame pattern and takes much longer to make since the stitches are so different on each row and since I have about two feet of rows done, I would like to finish it. It took about three hours last night just to figure out what row I had left off on, but I finally did it after a lot of knitting wrong rows, then unraveling them and reknitting. I agree that people don't appreciate things like homemade sweaters for kids as much anymore. It's like that with so many things. They just don't understand the time, patience, and cost that goes into making something. Someone asked me to make an outfit once and acted like they thought I was overpricing when I gave a quote on what I would do it for because they said they looked at the fabric in the store and it was only $7.00. I told them to go back to the store and purchase everything for me that I would need...several yards of fabric (not just the one yard at $7), pattern, thread, elastic, buttons/zipper, etc and I would supply the scissors, machine, electricity, time, etc. they called later after going to the store to figure out all the costs and called me back saying they understood now and can just buy it already made at the store cheaper. Recently, a coworker offered me $10 to make her an afghan like the one I made myself. She didn't realize that $3.99 I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby would need 11 skeins, adding up to $43.89 plus tax.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pam, you did such a wonderful on job, Leila looks so cute in it! :aktion033:
I really like the detail with the ruffles and the pearls, makes it extra special!!! 


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a perfect dress!! It looks comfy, warm and girly. I think you should make them and sell them at your local flea market.

.....ummmm....and I'd buy one (or two) also. :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, Pam...this dress is gorgeous! Love it!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job! I also love the model!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love it! Just love the little ruffles at the bottom. So cute!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! The ruffles and pearls are what made me want to learn this pattern. So girly looking and I haven't seen a sweater dress like this in stores. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful dress, she looks so pretty.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so totally adorable!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is so stinkin adorable!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you! Last night, my daughter came over and as I was holding it up to show her, Leila came up to me wanting to put it on, lol. So, I put it on her and she walked around like she was modeling it for my daughter. So funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cute! I think black is The color for Malts.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She is so darn cute...I love the black!


----------

